# Any Arabic Classes in Nasr City?



## xxxxxxxxxxCarmen schmidt (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi again. 
I am Carmen Schmidt from the UK, married to an Egyptian and living in Nasr City fairly near to City Stars I don't know any expats at all!! 
Are there any Arabic Classes I can attend nearby? 
Thanks, Carmen


----------



## wgazzar (Apr 14, 2009)

*Arabic School with Very Good Reputation*



Carmen schmidt said:


> Hi again.
> I am Carmen Schmidt from the UK, married to an Egyptian and living in Nasr City fairly near to City Stars I don't know any expats at all!!
> Are there any Arabic Classes I can attend nearby?
> Thanks, Carmen


Dear Carmen,

Search for "Fajr Center for the Arabic Language" on Google...

They have a very good reputation and very diverse students...


Regards


----------



## hend.elhaddad (Nov 12, 2009)

hi there , you can always find someone to tutor you, and why dont you ask your wife to teach you if you are egyptian


----------



## Abdurahman36 (Jan 10, 2010)

hello there is a center infront of Seraj Mall in a street called Ahmed el semman street I think it is not far from city stars you could even walk for 20 minutes.


----------



## DKA (Nov 23, 2013)

I am looking for a qualified Arabic Language Institute in Heliopolis!


----------

